# How to make dc power supply with rangs 5V ,9V 12V



## mostafahemdan (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة نهاية الامتحانات ويارب تكون اجازة سعيده ومفيده فى نفس الوقت لكل الناس . وياريت لو نحاول نستغل الاجازة دى بقدر الامكان فاننا نحاول نطور الناحيه التكنيكال شويه اللى تعتبر مش موجوده فى الكليه بنسبه كبيرة. فياريت اى بشمهندس او بشمهندسه عنهم اى حاجه تكنيكال يدخلوا يضيفوها
بحيث ان المنتدى ده يكون ليه فايده حقيقيه.................... بس كفايه رغى كده





اى مشروع الكترونى لازم يشتغل ببطاريه صح
طيب غالبا معظم الاجهزة الالكترونيه بتشتغل ع 5 فولت او 9 فولت او 12 فولت وقليل اوى اما حاجه بتشتغل على 15 فولت ده بالنسبه للاجهزة الالكترونيه مش الكهربيه تمااام
طيب معنى كده ان كل ما اجى اعمل مشروع او دايرة الكترونيه اقعد اجيب بطاريه تقيله وغاليه ومش هلاقى غير 6 فولت او 12 بس وبعدين اشتغل بيها شويه وتفضى



لا طبعا ده كده هنتخنق . امال ايه الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!




حد ممكن يقول مش احنا عندنا كهربه فى البيت وفى الكليه وفى كل حته خلاص نجيب الدايرة اللذيذه بتاعتنا ونشدلنا سلكين من الفيشه وعلطول يا مان ع الدايرة طبعا الدايرة و كانت بتشتغل وبطلع صوت فبعد اما تحطلها الكهربه من الفيشه فهى هطلع صوت برده بس صوت من نوع اخر



طيب وبعدين اى كمية الرغى دى




طبعا احنا عارفين ان الكهربه اللى فى القيشه دى 220 فولت فكل اللى احنا عاوزينه اننا ناخد منها 5فولت او 9 فولت او 12 بس والباقى نرميه فى البحر مالوش لازمه.
نكمل


----------



## mostafahemdan (22 أغسطس 2010)

طيب بعد المقدمه الرخمه دى هندخل بقى فى الشغل التكنيكال اللذيذ
احنا طبعا عارفين ان فى محولات خافضه للجهد ورافعه للجهد وطبعا هنا احنا عوزين ننزل 220 فولت دول طيب خلاص هروح عند اى محل الكترونيات واقوله مثلا عاوز
transformer 12v ,3A
طيب اشمعنى قولت 12 فولت عشان انا اكبر فولت محتاجه للبور سبلاى بتاعى 12 فولت والحته دى هتفهموها اكتر اما نوصل للدايرة 
طيب ليه ياعم 3 امبير . هو مش شرط 3 امبير ممكن 1 امبير بس 3 احسن عشان لو سحبت منه تيار عالى المحول ميتحرقش وبالتالى البور سبلاى كله تعيش انت




طيب احنا هنجيب محول عادى هتلاقى ليه 4 اطراف عشان فى نوع تانى 5 بس مش عاوز اقوله دلوقتى عشان ميحصلش لبس
هتلاقى الاطراف ليها الوان ومكتوب ع المحول من فوق طرف كذا 220 وطرف كذا 12 وطرف كذا ارضى ونركز كويس اوى فى الالوان عشان الغلطه فيها بفرقعه للمحول
طيب هتوصل الطرفين 220 والارضى بالفيشه والطرفين التانيين هتعمل بيهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
ياعم خلاص بقى هى كمياء طبعا هاخد الطرفين ال 12 فولت واوصلهم بالدايرة بتاعتى لانها بتشتغل على 12 فولت 
طيب استنى بس بلاش تتسرع انت سالت نفسك الاول قبل مترتكب الجريمه دى



ال 12 فولت دول دى سى ولا اى سى يا بشمهندس يا كبير




نكمل


----------



## mostafahemdan (22 أغسطس 2010)

اللى لازم نعرفه كويس يا جماعه ان المحول بينزل الجهد اه لكن يحول الاى سى لدى سى هو ده بقى اللى مش اه خاااااااااالص
يعنى ايه طيب يعنى كده انا مينفعش اشغل دايرتى ب 12 فولت اللى طالعين من المحول دول



لا انت بقى دلوقتى محتاج تسترجع الالكترونيات بتاعة الترم الاول طبعا فاكرين دواير تحويل الاى سى لدى سى كان عندنا 
full wave rectifier
half wave rectifier
طبعا الفول ويف احسن لانها بتقلب النص السالب لموجب زى ما انتم عارفين طبعا
طيب كانت بتتعمل ازاى دى




كنا بنوصل 4 دايودات زى ما هنشوف فى الدايرة النهائيه
طيب فى حاجه اسهل برضه تخلصكم من ليله التوصيل بتاعة الدايودات 
انت هتروح لمحل الا لكترونيات
وتقوله ممكن
Bridge 3A
اوعى حد يبقى زكى ويجيبه 1 امبير لان انت جايب المحول 3 امبير فلازم يكون ده زيه
البريدج دى عباره عن شبايه ولييها 4 اطراف
هتلاقى طرفين معمول عليهم علامة الموجه السين يعنى اى سى
وهتلاقى طرفين تانين طبعا واحد موجب والتانى سالب لانهم دى سى
نكمل


----------



## mostafahemdan (22 أغسطس 2010)

طيب بعد اما ال 12 فولت الاى سى يدخلوا على البريدج هيطلعوا منه 12 فولت برضه 
اكيد لا. زى ما احنا عارفين القيمه اللى هتطلع دى لازم تكون مضروبه فى جزر 2 زى مخدنا فى الميجر الترم ده
طيب ياعم دلوقتى عندنا قيمه دى سى اهى 
بس هى دى سى دى سى ولا شويه بتستعبط




لا هى مش دى سى صافى لانها فيها شويه اى سى طيب فاكرين طبعا كنا بنحط ايه ساعتها عشان نعمل تنعيم
smoothing
ايواااا كنا بنحط مكثف طيب هعمل بقى زى مكنا فى معمل الالكترونيات بحط اى قيمه وخلاص
لا طبعا احنا مهندسين ولازم يكون المنتج بتاعنا كفاءته عاليه




بنحط قيمة المكثف C بحيث يكون
C>>1/R*f
F: التردد
R:مقاومة الحمل
طيب احسن قيمه تجبها وتناسب كل الظروف وتبقى مطمن وتحط فى بطنك بطيخه صيفى ان المكثف مش هولع
هى
1000u ,50v
ونركز كويس جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فى القطبيه بتاعة المكثف عند التوصيل زى مهتشوفه فى الدايرة
القطب الموجب مع موجب البريدج والسالب مع السالب
لو القطبيه اتعكست ووصلت الفيشه بقدر الامكان حاول تحمى وشك ههههههههههههههه
بجد المكثف اللى سعته كبيرة زى ده عند توصيله غلط مش بيبقى لطيف خالص 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد


----------



## mostafahemdan (22 أغسطس 2010)

طيب دلوقتى ظبت الاشارة بتاعتك بقت خلاص دى سى مع سبق الاصرار والترصد




عاوز بقى تاخد من ال 12 * جزر 2 دول 
5V
9V
12V
ازااااااااااى؟!!!!!!!
خدنا حاجه كده اسمها 
voltage regulation
وطبعا خدنها نظرى ومحدش عارف ايه فايدتها فى العملى خالص للاسف
طبعا هى دى النظريه اللى هنعتمد عليها فى اننا نحول ل 5 و9 و12 فولت
بس يا سيدى انا هروح لبتاع الالكترونيات واقوله عاوز 
regulator
بس مينفعش اقول كده واسكت يقول على بتاع صنايع علطول




فى ارقام كتير طبعا ووظايف مختلفه بس برضه مش هقولها دلوقتى عشان نركز فى مشروعنا
احنا عاوزين 5 v صح
خلاص هتقوله 
regulator 7805
وكمان 9 فولت
regulator 7809
وكمان 12 فولت
regulator 7812
طيب ايه شكل الريجيلتورز دى
هى شبه الترانستورالبور موسفت اللى شوفتوه فى المعمل 
هو ليه 3 اطراف برضه
input
output
Gnd
طيب هنعرفهم ازاى طبعا هتعمل سييرش على الداتا شيت بتاعتهم وتشوف ريجلهوم ايه
بس عشان متتعبش نفسك الفئه بتاعه78 كلها بتبقى كالتالى
انت بتخلى الجزء البارز البلاستيك الاسود فى وشك اوك
وبتبص من الشمال
input GND output
طيب بصو اللى هنعمله مع ال 5 فولت
هو نفسه اللى مع ال9 و 12 فهشرح ال 5 فولت بس والباقى زيه
هاخد طرف ال 12 جزر 2 الموجب
وهوصله با input
وهوصل الطرف السالب ب Gnd
هكمل


----------



## mostafahemdan (22 أغسطس 2010)

وبعدين اخد الخرج بتاعى 5 فولت
من output
ونفس الكلام مع 9 فولت و12 فولت
ونلاحظ ان قبل كل
regulator
فى المكثف ال 1000u
وبكده نبقى قدرنا نحصل على 5 و9 و12 قولت دى سى 
من 220 اى سى
وممكن اقدر استخدم دايرتى فى انى اشغل بيها اى دواير انا عاوزها
اسف انى طولت عليكم ودى اول مرة اشارك بموضوع فى المنتدى 
بس انا نفسى كل واحد يقرى الموضوع يحاول ينفذ الدايرة فعلا ولو مشتغلتش انا موجود فى اى وقت ومش بعزم وخلاص
الدايرة على اللينك ده والدايرة عاملها سيميوليشن بعد مرسمتها وشغاله كامله الحمدلله ومفيش اى عطل.
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=dzjv3hgwtkz


----------



## Abu Nagi (31 مارس 2011)

ربنا يزيدك ياباشامهندس


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (31 مارس 2011)

استمر على الأبداع


----------



## ُُسنكرز (1 أبريل 2011)

بس تحتاج لتعديل شوي لأنها بسيطة كثير 

ممكن مساعدة


----------



## rekiller (16 أبريل 2012)

ممكن حد يرفع صورة الدائرة ؟؟؟


----------



## مدحتكو (16 أبريل 2012)

*ظريف
شرح حلو للمبتدئين بس ينقصة صور أو فيديو
استمر واللي جاي احسن ان شاء الله*


----------



## medo diery (28 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع جدا مشكور بس لو تضيف السيميوليشن


----------

